# Depersonalization and School



## Lil B (May 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah i had that zoning out of eyes all the time and was really disturbing. still now, i dont have DP anymore but sometimes i find my sight and self zoning out. just try to... focus









I think you got it because you went to school. and we all know school is a machine that turns humans into robots.

try having an elimination diet for three weeks, in which you dont eat anything containing gluten (wheat, most cereals), and casein (milk products). it should help you clear your mind and it might actually even be the solution. also dont eat so much meat, specially if your from the USA. no need to get into spiritual/metaphysical beliefs... but the way those cows are raised, what is fed to them, and how they are killed and processed... is quite DP-ish to me. and you are eating that. and, you are what you eat.

i think you have DP. i also think psychiatrists are useless and that you have to look for answers within.

also, try to express yourself a bit more. if you cant work with more complex emotions such as love, sadness, etc, try with more basic ones like rage/anger. grab yourself a baseball bat, buy some inexpensive wooden furniture. and, well. use your imagination. 
at first it might feel like you're acting it out. do it. some seconds into it you will see how it possesses you and the real emotions start flowing out.
then you can move on to other emotions... listen to somee blue music and paint things with blue paintings.. fingerpainting is amazing, its good catharsis. 
also, try to communicate a bit more with family/friends. i know its hard and you feel they cant understand you but its good to try, its good to have conversations with other human beings.

also, buy yourself a bunny! and take care of it. i bet you you wont be able to not-love it, no matter how DP you are








buy a small one, like a 'kitten'.. not sure what you call baby rabbits.

anyway, they re fucking cute and if you dont feel anything for it after a week then you can start worrying!


----------

